# Mata Mata turtle



## sidewinder (May 22, 2011)

hi everybody, i,m thinking of getting a Mata Mata turtle, i,ve been trying to get a book about them but cannot find one, I have a 5 foot x 2 foot x 2 foot tank, how many would be suitable for this size tank, and could you show me your set ups so I copy for mine, your help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Your tank is not big enough for 1 adult.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> hi everybody, i,m thinking of getting a Mata Mata turtle, i,ve been trying to get a book about them but cannot find one, I have a 5 foot x 2 foot x 2 foot tank, how many would be suitable for this size tank, and could you show me your set ups so I copy for mine, your help is much appreciated, thank you.


A quick search online brings up a number of care guides, all referencing the need for a large tank or even indoor pond. A MINIMUM size of 4ft x 4ft with 200 gallons of water for an adult. Mata matas get big, upto 18inches and weighing upto 15kg. They also need a lot of food, and a large filtration system due to being fish and meat eaters.
You might want to have a rethink about getting one.


----------

